# Those Sycamore and Oak Trees Arenât Dying, Theyâre Just Losing their Leaves Tempo



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

A cool, moist spring has led to an increase in sycamore anthracnose and oak anthracnose, diseases affecting the foliage of sycamore and white oak trees. 6/12/08

More...


----------

